# PC streikt



## Johannes Postler (9. April 2003)

hi leute,

habe wieder einmal ein problem:
ein pc ist von einem augenblick auf den anderen einfach abgestürzt. seitdem ist es unmöglich ihn zu booten außer im abgesicherten modus.  er beginnt windows zu starten und nach einiger zeit wird der monitor schwarz. am anfang hat die maus nicht funktioniert, das habe ich aber im abgesicherten modus behoben. neue graka-treiber installieren geht nicht, weil im abgesicherten modus die CD-laufwerke nicht funktionieren. nie netzwerkverbindung sowieso nicht.
zum schluss noch die konfiguration:
AMD Athlon 600 MHz
ATI xpert @ work 98
OS: WIN98 SE

hoffe ihr wisst was los sein könnte, ist wirklich dringend!!!

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Paule (9. April 2003)

schonmal mit format c: versucht ?


----------



## Johannes Postler (9. April 2003)

äh, keine gute idee - sind wichtige daten drauf...

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## El_Schubi (9. April 2003)

hast du nur eine partition auf deiner festplatte?
wenn ja einfach mit partition magic 2 draus machen. dann im abgesicherten modus oder DOS die wichtigen daten auf die 2. partition kopieren und die erste formatieren. dann win neuinstallieren.


----------



## fluessig (10. April 2003)

Nicht die schönste Lösung, aber sie funktioniert. Einfach windows cd einlegen und drüber installieren. Sollte sofort wieder funktionieren und du kannst deine Daten sichern (alle Programme und Treiber sollten dann noch gehen). 
Und wenn nur das gesperrte CD Laufwerk im abgesicherten Modus ein Problem sein sollte, dann starte von der Windows CD aus die Eingabeaufforderung mit CD Treiber. Da kannst du dann die Treiber für beliebige Hardware auf die Festplatte kopieren (wenn die DOS Befehle ein Problem sind einfach nochmal posten) und dann wieder im abgesicherten Modus installieren.


----------



## dawnyell (10. April 2003)

Linux installieren *lol*


----------



## fluessig (10. April 2003)

Das Posting oben ist übrigens auch konstruktiv, wenn man ein paar Worte mehr verliert als nur ein *lol*. Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre mit Knoppix von der ct CD deine Daten zu retten, ein paar Linuxkenntnisse vorausgesetzt.


----------



## dawnyell (12. April 2003)

Jepp, da hat fluessig allerdings Recht. Ich hab zur Sicherheit (verwende zum Arbeiten win2000) noch ein Linuxsystem auf  einer anderen Partition. Das wartet darauf, dass Flash & Dreamweaver endlich auf Linux portiert werden ;O) Ich nehm mal an, dass im "Abgesicherten Modus mit Netzwerktreibern" bei dir auch nicht funzt, oder? SuSE Linux wär eine einfache Möglichkeit, die nicht einmal großartige Linuxkenntnisse erfordert, SuSE schafft sich selbst Platz auf der Festplatte, und dann kannst du deine Dateien über´s Netzwerk sichern oder auf CD brennen... Look & Feel dank KDE, der Desktop-Oberfläche ähnlich zu Windows XP, nur völlig frei konfigurierbar und selbst jemand, der noch nie was damit zu tun hatte, wird sich auf Anhieb damit zurechtfinden. SuSE Linux kann man auch kostenlos bekommen, ist ja ein freies OS - irgendwoher besorgen und die CD´s brennen lassen (ist völlig legal). Und dann geht´s ans Systemretten. Ansonsten nur der Installationsanleitung folgen, und alles klappt wunderbar.


----------



## Fabian H (12. April 2003)

Das Problem hatte ich auch einmal. Bei mir hab ich allerdings den PC in einem ungünstigen Moment ausgeschalten. Die Folgen waren aber die gleichen: ALLE Treiber weg.

Bei mir hat Windows neuinstallieren und format c: geholfen.


----------

